# Lmo with conviction



## don1 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi was wondering if any one could help me.I have been offered a job with a good company with good wages in Canada.LMO process is ongoing and expect it through in 4 weeks. But i have a conviction for common assault in 2001 and was wondering if this would stop me getting in to there.Any advice would be great help. DON 
lane:


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

don1 said:


> Hi was wondering if any one could help me.I have been offered a job with a good company with good wages in Canada.LMO process is ongoing and expect it through in 4 weeks. But i have a conviction for common assault in 2001 and was wondering if this would stop me getting in to there.Any advice would be great help. DON
> lane:


The following from the Government website should help you through the process. There's a good chance that after 10 years you'd be considered rehabilitated.
Good Luck.

Application for Rehabilitation for Persons Who are Inadmissible to Canada Because of Past Criminal Activity


----------



## don1 (Jan 4, 2011)

thanks for that but if i flew over is there a chance they would stop me at airport


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

don1 said:


> thanks for that but if i flew over is there a chance they would stop me at airport


I may be confused here but, have you applied for your TWP (Temporary Work Visa) yet? You will be/must have been asked of any criminal activity when you complete the application.
You cannot work in Canada without a visa of some type.


----------

